# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Gjon Gjin Gazulli

## NoName

*GJON GJIN GAZULLI* 


Lindi me 1400 ne fshatin Gjader te Zadrimes.Kjo ekziston ne gojedhenat e fisit Gazulli sic e pohova me larte,Shpesh here Gaci me thoshte se babai i vet i thoshte se Gjoni ka lindur ketu dhe se disa relike te atit te tij ruhen edhe sot nga nje familje ne Gjader.Nuk eshte aspak e vertete se Gjoni lindi ne Raguze sic edhe thuhet nga disa historiane shqiptare.Per kete betohen gjadrasoret.Shkoni atje dhe provoheni. 
I jati i Gjonit quhej Gjin dhe kishte pronen e tij Zadrimen Veriore.Ai vdiq me 1428 po ne Gjader dhe Gjonin e la me shkolle dhe pasuri te madhe.Aresyeja e shpernguljes se Gjonit ne Raguze eshte se pasi mbaroi Shkollen Humaniste te Shkodres shkoi per vazhdime te metejshme atje. Raguza e asj kohe qe nje nder qendrat urbane me te perparuara te Europes me nje zhvillim te gjithanshem ku lulzuane shume edhe artet e shkencat.Shume mire kete zhvillim na i ka dhene Marin Barleti ne Historia e Skenderbeut,botimi i Tiranes 1964 faqe 393,394. 
Gjoni pasi mbaroi studimet ne Raguze shkoi ne Padove per me tej.Ishte 25 vjec kur hyri ne Universitetin e ketij qyteti.Pas pese vjet studimesh ai mori titullin "Doktor ne Shkencat e Lira" Ne krye te dokumentit i cili gjendet edhe sot ne arkivin e Padoves,shkruhet "Ioannis q.Gini Gaxulli de Albania" e qe perkthehet "Gjoni i Gjin Gazullit nga Shqiperia." Kjo gje vertetohet ne nje dokument tjeter ne Raguze ku Gjoni para se te pranohet ne univeritet kur e pyeten se kush ishte ai thote:"Jam shqiptar dhe bir shqiptari dhe per kete jam krenar." Nje gje do te na befasoje qe ne dokumentat e shumta qe ruhen edhe sot del ne pah se ne Komisionin e Provimit te Gjonit nga 6 antare te komisionit 2 qene shqiptare nga Durresi;Andrea Gjipali dhe Gjergj Kaparasi !Me 1432 Gjoni kthehet ne Raguze dhe Senati i saj e cakton Ambasdor prane Mbretit Sigsimund te Hungarise.Misioni i tij kishte rendesi te madhe sepse 
Hungaria qe Protektore e Raguzes.Ai e kryen shume mire detyren e tij dhe per kete i dhurohet nje shume e madhe parash me te cilat ai bleu arme per Shqiperine.Kryengritjet kunder Turqise kishin filluare radhe ne Shqiperi nen Princat Dukagjini,Arianiti e tje.Gjoni harriti marveshje me Sigismundin qe ky te ndihmonte shqiptaret ne kryengritje.Misioni i tij ne ndihme te Shqiperise nuk u nderpere edhe kur Univeristeti i Padoves e thirri me 1433 qe Gjoni te behej Pedagog i saj.Shume shpejt Gjoni u be shf i katedres se matematike - astronomi. Tashme ai qe jo vetem diplomat i shquare por edhe nje pedagog i shkelqyere.Raguza nuk hoqi dore nga thirrjet per ta patur te vetin dhe keshtu me nje vendim te posacem te Senatit me 1439 ku atij i jepej shume toke,shtepi dhe benefite te tjera, Gjoni kthehet atje duke ngelur si pedagog i jashtem ne Padove. Raguza e caktoi ambasador ne Italine e Jugut me 1446 per te marre masa kunder piratrerise se italianve ne detin Adriatik. 
Me 1443 Nje dogane ne Raguze kapi nje sasi armesh nga njerez te Gazullit qe i transpotonin per Shqiperi.Armet u mbajten dhe transportuesit do te denoheshin por nderhyrja energjike e Gjonit dhe autoriteti i tij bene qe keto arme te perfundonin ne destinacion dhe njerzit e Gazullit te liroheshin. 
Per ta terhqeur teresisht Padova e emeron Gjonin Rektor te Universiteteve te Padoves.I vellai Pali qe rektor i Shkollave Humaniste te Raguzes.Vellai tjeter Andrea qe amabasdor.Te dy vellezerit e tij,pas ardhjes se Skenderbeut ne Kruje me 1443 u kthyene atje dhe u vune ne sherbim te Shqiperise.Por le ti kthehemi Gjonit i cili u be njeriu me i madh i Raguzes dhe mori titujt me te larte te saj.Nga madheshtia qe pati ai jo vetem qe nuk u ndalua ne veprimtarine patriotike shqiptare por edhe ju lehtesua kjo detyre e larte. 
Ne Rome ne Seline e Shenjte Papale ai u dergua ambasador i Raguzes por ai atje shtroi edhe problemin e Skenderbeut qe te ndihmohej nga Papa dhe ata ja dhane fjalen. 
Gjoni qe njeriu me i ditur i Raguzes,diplomat i shkelqyer,orator i rralle,linguist i madh,matematicien dhe astronom.Te gjithe peruleshin para tij.Te gjithe i bindeshin llogjikes se tij.Te gjithe e adhuronin kete Shqiptar te Madh nga Gjaderi i Lezhes. 
Me 1452 - 1462 Skenderbeu emeroi vellane e Gjonit,Palin ambasador te tij ne Ragiuze dhe pas 1462 dergoi Andrean,vellane tjeter.Nen diplomacine e gjadrasoreve Raguza u be nje aleat i Skenderbeut dhe dha nje kontribut ne ndihme te tij. 
Kur Skenderbeu shkoi per nje vizite 4 ditore ne Raguze e gjithe Raguza doli ne rruge per te pritur "Atletin Krisht",Shpetimtarin e Europes.Kjo klime qe pergatitur nga vellezerit Gazulli.Me nderhyrjen e Palit, Raguza i dha Skenderbeut dy ishuj per qellime ushtarake. 
Te tre vellezerit per ceshtje madhore te Shqiperise konsultoheshin midis tyre per ta perfaqesuare sa me ndenjesisht Memdheun. 
Per veprat dhe doreshkrimet e shumta te Gjonit ne drejtim te Astronomise dhe Matematikes une nuk shkruajta asgje sepse qellimi im ishte vetem me sjell fakte qe vertetojne patriotizmin e flaket shqipetar te ketij dijetari te madh 
te mesjets. 
Me 19 Shkurt te vitit 1465 ne Raguze, Gjon Gazulli i Gjadrit,mbylli syte per gjithmone. 
Ne testamentin e tij qe jua la dy ekzekutoreve shqiptare Marin Ranji dhe Nikolle Tanushi ai pershkruan hollesisht shperndarjen e pasurise se tij ne vellezerit Pal,Andrea dhe moter Lucia me niper e mbesa.Fatkeqesisht ai vdiq 
beqar dhe nuk la pasardhes. 
Ky njeri me shqiptarine e tij nderoi vehten dhe kombin tone.Le te ngelet i nderuare nga ne dhe pasardhesit tane si nje gurre ku te pine uje te gjithe ata qe e duane Shqiperine.

----------

